# Sacred Wave Gong Immersions



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

I was in a Wiccan store today. I don't know why. I hate all the Wiccans I've met online. A bunch of soccer moms looking for a different kick than they get from Christianity and guys apparently so desperate to get laid and so unable to that they actually hang out with Wiccan women. But I pass by this place every Saturday but have never gone inside before. Finally, I decided to go in. Wasn't all that impressed but I looked at the CDs and found the Sacred Wave Gong Immersions. I buy this type of stuff as a sleep aid. Indeed that's what it's for--relaxation, meditation or sleep. I cannot sleep in incomplete silence. Silence actually keeps me awake and if I start to fall asleep even a tiny sound will jolt me awake. It's better to have a steady wash of sound--waterfall, ocean waves, rainfall, windchimes. Also Indian sitar music works. I was using that Cryochamber Cthulhu clip which I turned into an mp3. Now tonight, I will try out this gong recording. Over two hours worth of gong-wash.














A bunch of new age BS? Yeah, I guess. It's like that old joke:

"What do you get when you play new age music backwards?"

"New age music."

But it really does have this relaxing wave running through it. I tranced out and dozed off while I was ripping it to my hard drive. So I think I'll go try this out right now.

Night.


----------

